# IPhone 4S- No Apple Maps Sound



## Jealousofmywife (Aug 27, 2013)

I have an iPhone 4S using iOS6.x. 
When I plug my phone into the BMW iPhone adapter, it seems to turn off the phone's speaker. I don't get alerted (audibly) to texts coming in. More importantly, I don't hear the turn-by -turn navigation directions from Siri when using Apple Maps. 
Is this normal? Is there a way to fix it?
I can make and accept calks using Bluetooth, and I can play music out of the phone using the adapter. 
I do not have the snap-in iPhone holder.
I'm driving a 2014 X1 withe the standard radio and no iDrive. 



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Jealousofmywife (Aug 27, 2013)

Bumped. 
I'm hoping someone can help me with this.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sportrider3000 (Jun 24, 2013)

*An idea..*

Hello,

I have a question:

Did the GPS on your 4S works ok with out been connected to the car?

If not, be sure SIRI is "ON". This happened to me on my 5S.

Good luck!


----------



## Jealousofmywife (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes. Turn-by-turn navigation with Siri's voice works just fine when it's not plugged in the BMW adapter. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## sportrider3000 (Jun 24, 2013)

*another try..*

mmm&#8230;. If you can try with a different phone and if still doesn't work go back to the dealer and ask them to fix it! Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## Jealousofmywife (Aug 27, 2013)

So you're suggesting that I SHOULD be able to hear Siri's voice either through the phone speaker or the car speakers when it's plugged in using the Y adapter? 

To be clear, I DO hear it, IF I'm playing music from my phone through the car speakers. But nothing comes through if I'm listening to Sirius or the radio. 

In fact, the volume buttons on the wife of the phone stop functioning when it's plugged in. Usually, when you change the volume, there's a display that overlays the phone screen. When it's plugged in, that doesn't happen. 

Lastly, since my original post, I upgraded to iOS 7.4. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Jo3Mull3n (May 28, 2013)

Sounds like its doing what it's designed to do, actually. Although it may not be exactly what you are wanting... The BMW or the iPhone for that matter won't "talk" to each other when you have the car audio input coming from another source (i.e. the iPhone can't override the BMW audio input when your listening to Sirius, CD changer, Radio, etc) So you get a situation where the iPhone sends a signal to the car, but the car is ignoring it. furthermore the iPhone is turning its normal audio output off because it thinks it's sending it to the car. Simple solution is while using your phone for directions, listen to internet radio, local radio through your phone, or Sirius through your phone. That way you don't sacrifice anything. When your not using it for directions then use the BMWs system  hope that makes sense

(Senior Advisor with Apple Tech Support)


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Jealousofmywife (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for the response. 
..."It's working the way it was designed to work" is what I was afraid of. 
I was hoping it was just a setting.

Thanks again. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Jo3Mull3n said:


> Sounds like its doing what it's designed to do, actually. Although it may not be exactly what you are wanting... The BMW or the iPhone for that matter won't "talk" to each other when you have the car audio input coming from another source (i.e. the iPhone can't override the BMW audio input when your listening to Sirius, CD changer, Radio, etc) So you get a situation where the iPhone sends a signal to the car, but the car is ignoring it. furthermore the iPhone is turning its normal audio output off because it thinks it's sending it to the car. Simple solution is while using your phone for directions, listen to internet radio, local radio through your phone, or Sirius through your phone. That way you don't sacrifice anything. When your not using it for directions then use the BMWs system  hope that makes sense
> 
> (Senior Advisor with Apple Tech Support)
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


I guess I have a special iPhone and a special 320i. I do not have nav in my 320, but if my iPhone (4S) is not connected to the Y cable Siri plays through the speakers when Google Maps is directing me. But when the y Cable is connected it does not play through the car speakers. To me sort of ass backwards...


----------



## Jo3Mull3n (May 28, 2013)

That's because there is no microphone input through the y cable, but there is a mic input through your Bluetooth connection


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

Jo3Mull3n said:


> That's because there is no microphone input through the y cable, but there is a mic input through your Bluetooth connection
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


Ah... OK, damn, and I thought I had a special 320i....


----------



## 6ICEMAN9 (Jan 1, 2013)

I've come to find that the Waze App on my iPhone works with the BT of my car, but Apple Maps has never worked. I think Google Maps also works and "speaks" to you.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

6ICEMAN9 said:


> I've come to find that the Waze App on my iPhone works with the BT of my car, but Apple Maps has never worked. I think Google Maps also works and "speaks" to you.


Yes, Google Maps does speak to me in my 329i


----------



## heyqqqq (Nov 14, 2013)

Eagle11 said:


> I guess I have a special iPhone and a special 320i. I do not have nav in my 320, but if my iPhone (4S) is not connected to the Y cable Siri plays through the speakers when Google Maps is directing me. But when the y Cable is connected it does not play through the car speakers. To me sort of ass backwards...


Was there an option for BT streaming audio/enhanced USB without navigation on the 320i? Dealer told me I needed to order nav if I wanted BT streaming audio or enhanced USB on the 320i. Couldn't find the option on the online configurator either. Or do you have BMW apps with snap in adaptor? I have an iPhone 5c; no adaptor available.

Interested to hear what config you have and how you get google maps to play through the car audio. I ordered a 320i with sport and lighting package. I thought my only option was the y-cable or aftermarket BT accessories but wasn't sure if maps audio would work too.

If you're listening to phone audio through the y-cable (iTunes or streaming radio) and have google maps running, will the turn by turn directions play through the car stereo? That's how it works on my wife's car. But if you're listening to the car radio it overrides any of the audio from the plugged in or BT connected phone.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

heyqqqq said:


> Was there an option for BT streaming audio/enhanced USB without navigation on the 320i? Dealer told me I needed to order nav if I wanted BT streaming audio or enhanced USB on the 320i. Couldn't find the option on the online configurator either. Or do you have BMW apps with snap in adaptor? I have an iPhone 5c; no adaptor available.
> 
> Interested to hear what config you have and how you get google maps to play through the car audio. I ordered a 320i with sport and lighting package. I thought my only option was the y-cable or aftermarket BT accessories but wasn't sure if maps audio would work too.
> 
> ...


In regards to Google Maps, it runs through the BT in the car, like if you are making a phone call. But if you are using your phone and wanting to stream audio through your stereo then yes, you need to get the enhanced BT, but I was under the impression this came standard on all 2014 BMWs...

You can use the Y-cable to if you want and I think it's a pain in the butt, BTW, do not buy the Y-cable from BMW go to Amazon, I paid $15 for the cable..


----------

